# I like Tiberium Wars and Red Alert but I want something more creative



## nick h. (Dec 29, 2008)

Any suggestions? I like really long missions with a lot of building involved where you can create a complex setup which sustains itself to an extent, without you having to go crazy with key-mashing interventions. It's a bit of a shame when the mission ends after I spent a long time building stuff. So maybe I should be playing a completely different kind of game where you keep on building and maintaining a city or army or planet or something and you don't have to abandon it just because you've achieved some objective or other. 

So what should I consider? I like the WoW notion of a character that gradually gets enhanced and doesn't just die...but WoW just sounds too time-consuming and boring and too much about duelling. Should I have a go at Civilization?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 29, 2008)

Sounds like you've answered your own question!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 29, 2008)

Civilization.

Or maybe Sim City.

I love them both.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 29, 2008)

No.

Civilization is a terrible drug. Civ 4 is the worst of the lot although it did take a while for me to get used to it. If you have a job and/or partner you should not get this game.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 29, 2008)

Yebbut....wiki says the game(Civilization) has to end when the clock reaches 2050. I would prefer something that could be kept going indefinitely.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 29, 2008)

It takes quite a while for that clock to be reached.

Sim City goes on indefinitely.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 29, 2008)

How long? Enough time to build a benign little country (like Norway) then surprise everyone by installing an evil Nazi regime and taking over the world?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh, another game that I think you will _really_ enjoy: Hearts of Iron 2. It is the ultimate strategy game. Have a look at it. It is strategy on another level.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 29, 2008)

Ah, Grand Strategy! I had no idea there was such a category! HoI2 sounds very interesting - are the missions regarded as historically authentic?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 29, 2008)

nick h. said:


> Ah, Grand Strategy! I had no idea there was such a category! HoI2 sounds very interesting - are the missions regarded as historically authentic?



Yeh.

There are different starting points. You could start as Germany in 1936, and build up your army and technology, and use a different long term strategy to win the war. 

Or, you could start in 1943, in the middle of the war.

And there are plenty of smaller games, such as the Spanish Civil War, or historical missions in WW2, such as the D-Day invasion or the Battle of Bulge, which are smaller maps and games, but just as good.

And whilst you can shape the history within the game itself, throughout the timescale there are historical moments correpsonding the the real things that happened, but you can choose to react to them differently, and it will affect the gameplay itself. 

You will see what I mean if you play it. 

You can torrent it pretty easily for free, as well.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 29, 2008)

Just had a look at the screenshots here http://www.paradoxplaza.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=58&Itemid=144 and it looks a bit dull on the graphics front...no playing around with weapons and armies, just juggling with statistics. Where are the screens pulsating with death and glory?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 29, 2008)

nick h. said:


> Just had a look at the screenshots here http://www.paradoxplaza.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=58&Itemid=144 and it looks a bit dull on the graphics front...no playing around with weapons and armies, just juggling with statistics. Where are the screens pulsating with death and glory?



All I can say is try it.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 29, 2008)

problem with torrenting these sort of games is that you don't get a readable instruction manual - if at all. 

I tried playing Europa Universalis sans instructions. 

Wasn't fun!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 30, 2008)

I downloaded the HoI2 demo. If anyone knows where you can download an instruction manual, that would help. I sat there and watched in terror trying to decipher what the fuck was happening while Der Fuhrer steamrollered France! Didn't realise it was real time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2008)

Civ or Rise of Nations (if you like RTS with a bit of Civ like tech dev thrown in). You should be able to get the latter for a couple of quid now including the expansio pack...


----------



## ChrisC (Dec 30, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Civilization 2 and onwards.


----------

